# A/C compressor clutch tool needed



## Guest (Apr 30, 2002)

Guess I'll start this forum off with a question:

Does anyone know what the thread is on the A/C compressor clutch? I need to pull the clutch plate and shim it to solve the slight dragging it has when not engaged, but I'd like to have the tool before I dig into it. I've got access to several Snap-On pullers but none is specifically listed for Nissan so I'd like to check the thread (the FSM does not have this info). Maybe I'll just buy the Nissan puller but I figure I'll only need it this once. 

Any suggestions? Thanks,
Darin


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

*A/C Service Tools*

Hi Darrin!

The 1993 Service Manaul shows two special tools for A/C pulley work. The removal tool is shown as KV99233040 or J26720a. The installation tool is shown as KV99234160 or J37839. 

Hope this helps!

Tom Bell


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2002)

*Tool source*

Thanks for the info. I did see these parts in the manual but I was hoping to use a generic kit with several different sizes, available from Snap-On (borrowed from a mechanic friend.) I wanted to try to confirm the thread size, though, before I started so I'd know if the Snap-On kit would work or if I'd have to go ahead and order the Nissan tool. I figured it was a shot in the dark but you never know. 

Now I just have to search back to find the source for Nissan tools. Anyone remember this off the top of their head?

Thanks again, Tom.
-Darin


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

*Source for Nissan tools*

Nissan gets its tools from Kent-Moore. They can be reached at (800) 345-2233. You should use the J- part number to order Nissan-specific parts.

You might contact a dealership locally first, and see if they would agree to loan you the tools. Some do - most don't.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Tom! That's the place. I will call and check on this. Here's a kit like the one my local mechanic buddy has:

http://www.acsource.com/cgi-bin/SoftCart.exe/scstore/p-91000-A.html?L+scstore+coff4181+1020336973

Unfortunately, the closest Nissan dealership is 60+ miles away, and they're a little difficult to work with anyway. That's why I do almost all my service work myself (that, and $$), but luckily I have a local guy that's quite capable as well.

Thanks again, Tom.
-Darin


----------



## tmumsey (Aug 22, 2011)

*300zx Compressor Clutch Removal*

Removal of the 1991 300zx compressor: If you’ve been blowing the 10 amp fuse, the magnetic coil is probably bad. It should read about 4 ohms. Mine read about 1.5 ohms, and blew the fuse every time. You’ll need to replace the magnetic coil. I wanted to do it without dumping my Freon. The coil replacement can be done in the car by removing the radiator. 

I bought an old compressor at the junk yard. The coil tested good.

The AC Clutch thread is different from most others, so the standard clutch removal tool doesn’t fit. You can buy the special tool for about $200, OR go to the hardware store and buy a 3/4 to 1/2 inch galvanized coupler for $4. Then go to AutoZone, Advance Auto or other places with a tool rental program. Rent the Power Steering Pump Pulley Puller. 

Remove the nut from the end of the compressor shaft. The thread on the AC clutch is standard ¾ IP, so the coupler will thread right up. Now, place the PS pulley tool on the coupler. It fits perfect, and will pull the clutch head off. Keep the spacer washers, you’ll need them later. The clutch pulley is held on by a spanner nut with a locking tab. Bend the tab back. A couple of taps with a straight slot will loosen it up. The coil is held on by six screws, and is easily removed.

Reverse to assemble. Make sure you put the washers on the shaft before you put the head on. To put the clutch head back on, you’ll need to give it a few GENTLE taps with a dead blow hammer. Just enough to get the nut on the threads. Tighten the nut, then check the gap between the pulley face and the clutch head. .010 is a good target. Add or remove washers to get the proper gap. (Yes, that mean you have to pull the head off again.) 


There you have it. You just replaced the clutch coil and didn't have to dump $60 of freon. Good Luck!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chipahoy (Jul 1, 2015)

this is all great but how do you get the rivets/plugs out of the clutch plate to use the holding tool?


----------

